# Wildlife photography



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am 14 yrs old and got into photography about a year ago. i mainly focus on birds and other animals, but sometimes experiment with other things. I Just thought i would post up some of my photographs for your enjoyment. thanks for looking  





A portrait of a pelican





A black swan





A Bar-tailed Godwit.





A cool looking dragonfly, i found.




A Male Australian Ringneck, found in Western Australia.

If you would like to view some more of my work, feel free to check out my website: NatureScapes Photography

Cheers
-Micah


----------



## mrsshep77 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow amazing!! I absolutely love the godbit!! Stunning lighting!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Liking that Pelican shot.
It's oddly sombre.


----------



## edstar (Nov 29, 2010)

There really good. Wish I could take Photos like that. What camera/lenses do you use??


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 29, 2010)

The dragonfly is great. I do a bit of photography too, I got some good shots or birds and lions in south Africa.


----------



## giggle (Nov 29, 2010)

These are absolutely fantastic  I have absolutely no advice for you that wont come with age and more expensive equipment. Some of your focal points arent 100% but its a brilliant effort for your age. And artistically speaking you have your editing down exceptionally well  You probably blurred the foreground a little too much on the mallee ringneck, but you used perfect tones for the dragonfly and the pelican photo is awesome... you went against all those cliche pelican pictures.
I love the pelican one... the use of black and white and the water on his beak... looks like tears... like someone else said, sombre. As though you are making a statement  It made me think about the pelicans that died in the BP oil spill.


----------



## giggle (Nov 29, 2010)

You don't happen to live in the redlands area do you?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Micah, the pelican and godwit are stunning  I'm really taken aback that a 14yo has taken these! (that's a compliment ) Keep it up, mate! WOW! (I hope you're entering these two in ANZANG's young photographers category! Do it!)


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2010)

You've got a great eye for detail which is 3/4 of the battle imho  Well done!


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow! Fantastic Shots Levis!
They are all great! 
Well Done


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 29, 2010)

Just checked out your Website!
Pretty impressive indeed.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2010)

Your eye for a good image is very impressive keep up the good work


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, really nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Levis (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW, i am honoured, thanks alot guys, All these nice comments really mean alot to me 

Giggles, Thanks, I don not live in the redlands area ( not sure where it is :lol: ),
I only just moved to the gold coast, (been here for a couple of months now  )

edstar: i use a CANON eos 350D with a 75-300mm ef lens and a 18-55mm, which waas given to me for free by someone on a photography forum  which was amazing, thay said they wanted to encourage young people! 

One again thanks everyone for commenting, it truly means alot to me, I will post up some more soon 

cheers -Micah


----------



## Karly (Nov 29, 2010)

These photos are terrific! Did you have lessons or teach yourself? I have only just joined my local photography club. My photos aren't that great yet but its reassuring to know that after 12 months I could also be taking shots like these!!!

I'll keep practicing :lol:


----------



## smigga (Nov 29, 2010)

Those pictures are amazing and your gallery is excellent.


----------



## Levis (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks alot guys,
Karly- I taught myself. I had a term of school because we just moved over to the gold coast so i was basically out all day every day birdwatching and taking photos. :lol:


----------



## James..94 (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant photo's mate


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome photos mate, stick with it you have a real talent there.


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice work here mate  Keep at it


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 30, 2010)

hey, i checked out your website, i dont know much about pro photography, but i know good pics when i see them, you definately have a career there, have you tried taking some photo's to art gallery's etc.?


----------



## jesskie (Nov 30, 2010)

Wowww such amazing photo's Levis


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 30, 2010)

I know nothing about lights, and shadows, and lenses etc, but I know what I like, and I like your photos


----------



## Levis (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the really nice comments,
Lizardboii: i haven't sent any photo's to galleries, but i am in the process of setting up an exhibition, showcasing my work 

-Micah


----------

